
Google Fined Rs. 136 Crore for 'Search Bias' by Competition Commission - sdeer
https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/google-fined-rs-136-crore-for-unfair-business-practices-by-competition-commission-1810375
======
sdeer
For those not familiar with Indian currency, the fine is approximately 21
million in USD.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
That doesn't even move the needle for Google. I am sure they used some sort of
formula to determine this fine based on their laws, but an international
corporation might bother to fight it on merit for PR purposes, but really
won't care about the fine or change their behavior because of it.

------
rajitdasgupta
I'm curious to know the evidence found against them - this article literally
gives no details beyond the headline.

~~~
sdeer
Economic Times has a bit more detail:
[https://economictimes.indiatimes.com/tech/internet/cci-
issue...](https://economictimes.indiatimes.com/tech/internet/cci-issues-order-
against-google-for-search-bias/articleshow/62838992.cms)

